# "Pens for Warriors"...a start....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..here's my first 'dose' of pens for the guys and gals in Iraq.. Got about three dozen all packaged up and ready to roll...About a dozen for the gal soldiers and a couple dozen for the guys...First pix is about half of them, but all the ottoman would hold..Come and get 'em, TexasT....

I trimmed up the notes a little and slid them in the baggies with the pens..Really makes a nice presentation..Sorry for the dark photos...just the best I can do with the kodak I got....

NOW..Let's load 'em up, Boys !!!!!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Those look awesome, Jim. I could come this Friday or wait until Monday if you think you would have any more ready. It's your call on when, I'm easy. I was going to do a drive by on Bobby next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

T...Friday afternoon or anytime Monday would be fine with me. I'm not turning any more pens until I get the air scrubber installed and my 'man-from-mars' face mask apparatus in here from dicklaxt..lol...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! Those look great.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Those are fantastic. You guys are awesome!!! I'm proud of you !!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome! Just plain awesome! Great job!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't got the kits yet but I have been painting some getting ready. I am hoping to pour glass clear poly around these and match them with 30-30 and 308 cartridges.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

That deservers some greenies. Where were people like this 37 years ago. Good job and may God watch over the ones that are getting the pens


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Bobby...Those look SPECTACULAR....Got ya 'thinkin' outside the box' again...LOL

Kudos, Sir....job well done...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Outstanding job! Those look great Jim. 

Bobby, those blanks are gonna turn into some really cool pens.

Way to go guys.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Tortuga,

Great job, I'm sure the pens will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mama just walked in and handed me a brown envelope with a bunch of pen kits in it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Me too, I got mine. Now gotta get out in the heat to make a few pens. Actually, I also have to wait for some supplies that I ordered also, but should be here soon. Thanks Tort, I got the supplies you sent. btw, I love the street name of your address. Too funny of a name. 
I love the blanks you are making Bobby, those are soooooo nice looking.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Me too, I got mine. Now gotta get out in the heat to make a few pens. Actually, I also have to wait for some supplies that I ordered also, but should be here soon. Thanks Tort, I got the supplies you sent. btw,* I love the street name of your address. Too funny of a name. *
> I love the blanks you are making Bobby, those are soooooo nice looking.


-----------

Yep, Slip..."Stones Throw"...comes from the fact that we are about that far from Buffalo Bayou..lol...Give us a good heavy 6" rain and we're invaded by possums, *****, snakes,rats..etc...Really need JQ/Randall 'bout those times.:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats just awsome, ya'll been busy............


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First pour looked bad too many bubbles. Going to give it another try tomorrow with changes.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Man Bobby... you're really steppin it up several notches. Those are going to look awesome.

Got my kits yesterday as well. Gotta finish another project tonight, 'cause I finally figured out drilling bullets. That will let me finish up some halves I have made. Should be cutting, drilling and glueing tomorrow and hope to turn some this weekend.

Thanks Bobby for starting this and thanks Tortuga for facilitating with the kits. You guys ROCK.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Seeing those pics makes me anxious to get back home but humbled by your abilities. Have to send mine to another group so some won't feel slighted. Flatfish - if you need your brass before Friday you can pick them up at the house - I'll tell the wife where to find them. Otherwise, I'll try to run them down to you Friday when I get home.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Seeing those pics makes me anxious to get back home but humbled by your abilities. *Have to send mine to another group so some won't feel slighted. *Flatfish - if you need your brass before Friday you can pick them up at the house - I'll tell the wife where to find them. Otherwise, I'll try to run them down to you Friday when I get home.


--------------

Tom...it don't make no difference WHO they go to...just so long as they end up over there in the sandpit.. Still got a slew of kits here, so if anybody needs more just lemme know..

On that thought...if any of you 2coolers have family over there and would like to send them some of our sticks ..lemme know and we'll whup out some more. Part of this bunch is going with TexasT's son, Charlie, because he let me know they were being deployed. The invite is open to all. If you're sending 'care' packages over there, we'd be happy to furnish some pens to include as well. Ya just gotta be a little patient with us...Remember...Bobby and me are OLD geezers and don't move too fast no more...or hardly at all on some days.:tongue:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> --------------
> 
> Tom...it don't make no difference WHO they go to...just so long as they end up over there in the sandpit.. Still got a slew of kits here, so if anybody needs more just lemme know..
> 
> On that thought...if any of you 2coolers have family over there and would like to send them some of our sticks ..lemme know and we'll whup out some more. Part of this bunch is going with TexasT's son, Charlie, because he let me know they were being deployed. The invite is open to all. If you're sending 'care' packages over there, we'd be happy to furnish some pens to include as well. Ya just gotta be a little patient with us...Remember...Bobby and me are OLD geezers and don't move too fast no more...or *hardly at all on some days*.:tongue:


You got that right! Old Aurhter-itus is really acting up today with this rain.sad_smiles


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just took 4 of my flags out of the molds that I went ahead and cast last night. I am a little excited, I think these are going to work. From what I can see no bubbles and should polish up real good. One had a small bubble on the very end that I just cut off. So it may be just a little short. I will post pictures as soon as I finish one.


I got them finished, but I am not real happy with them. There are some small bubbles. Lots of them. Next pour I hope to get rid of the little bubbles.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pictures added


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby,, like most folks in the world..I know NUTHIN' about casting resins or what they are supposed to look like..Those pens in pix look great to me..and, as to the bubbles, how would I/we know that they weren't supposed to be there to add dimension to the pen? 

Looks to me like yore being too hard on yourself...loosen up a little, Geezer !!! It ain't no contest or nuthin'...(and I know how to hide little imperfections in pens myself..LOL :rotfl: )


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim you would like the way I am doing these. There is very little turning when you get them out of the mold. Just the end where the clip goes. The rest is sanding and polishing. I poured them the same size as the catridge end. After I get these done for the troops I will pour some and send them to you. So easy even a cave man can do it LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You got a pressure pot setup? Might try using the poly... I know some resins like Alumalite have a short fuse so not much time to get the bubbles out w/o pressure.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you're talkin'..Right up my alley...no more of that flying string stuff like the red/white blank you whupped out..LOL... 

If you're turning out a couple of dozen of these for the guys...I'd be willing to bet that the ones who get the 'bubble-free' pens will be pizzed that their pens don't have them 'neat' bubbles in them....:spineyes: 

Gonna send that R/W cigar down to you for your collection for all the work you done on it..If ya ever pour anymore blanks like that...gimme one more shot...:biggrin:



(and..incidentally...the "Cave Man" crack wuz a low blow..lol)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Now you're talkin'..Right up my alley...no more of that flying string stuff like the red/white blank you whupped out..LOL...
> 
> If you're turning out a couple of dozen of these for the guys...I'd be willing to bet that the ones who get the 'bubble-free' pens will be pizzed that their pens don't have them 'neat' bubbles in them....:spineyes:
> 
> ...


OOOOOPPPS never thought of it that way! That just came to my head when I typed that out..

I used something like Alumalite (50-50 mix) but it takes 5 to 6 hours for it to set up. And 24 hours before it is really hard.Heat will remove the bubbles if you pour it thin. I am going to try some pressure and see what that does too.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Y'all are going to make a lot of troops very happy, and make a lot more in other units jealous when they see what Charlie's unit has and they don't.:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, those look fantastic. With or without any bubbles. That is great looking. 
I also have a nephew that is in the Navy in Iraq and of all things for a Navy man to do, he is a prisoner of war transport gunner. That means he is a gunner on a Hummer transporting Iraq prisoners. He gets out however in November and just a few months ago, his wife, left him and left his 2 year old son with my brother and wife. She decided she no longer wanted kids. They live just about 2 blocks from galvbay. I will insure I get one to him as well before he gets home or after. I got him covered however myself.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Bobby, those look fantastic. With or without any bubbles. That is great looking.
> I also have a nephew that is in the Navy in Iraq and of all things for a Navy man to do, he is a prisoner of war transport gunner. That means he is a gunner on a Hummer transporting Iraq prisoners. He gets out however in November and just a few months ago, his wife, left him and left his 2 year old son with my brother and wife. She decided she no longer wanted kids. They live just about 2 blocks from galvbay. I will insure I get one to him as well before he gets home or after. I got him covered however myself.


If you want one of these clear blanks with a flag or anything I can print on my inkjet let me know. I will pour you one.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That would be fantastic Bobby. I'm sure my nephew would be super proud of one of those. His parents have been worried about him since all his troubles at home. He has enough to worry about with his job (somehow, gunners on hummers can be a target) and knowing his wife is gone and has a kid to raise by himself when he gets home. I really appreciate the offer with one of them super blanks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking again. LOL I shouldn't do that. Do you think you could get his unit patch or maybe his kids picture. I might be able to put a picture on the top part. If you can send it to me in email and I will try it. I got a whole gal of this stuff to play with. And another one on order. LOL

I mixed up about 3 times more than I needed last night and this morning I had a plastic block in the bottom of the plastic cup LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will check to see what I can get and will let you know. Thanks Bobby.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Talked to my wife last night and she said I got a package. I'm sitting in O'hare now waiting for my flight - ready to get home after a week of meetings (and a half day of golf).







Hope to get to work on some pens this weekend.

Hope to get to work on some pens this weekend.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a blank setting up right now with a picture of my grand daughter on it to see how it will look. I put a little glitter in the mix to see if it helps any.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My brother and wife are out of town for a few days, so can't get info needed yet or photo. Since he volunteered for the prison transport duty, I don't think he is with his normal group. He was on a ship until he took the hazard duty service.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Bobby said:


> I just took 4 of my flags out of the molds that I went ahead and cast last night. I am a little excited, I think these are going to work. From what I can see no bubbles and should polish up real good. One had a small bubble on the very end that I just cut off. So it may be just a little short. I will post pictures as soon as I finish one.
> 
> I got them finished, but I am not real happy with them. There are some small bubbles. Lots of them. Next pour I hope to get rid of the little bubbles.


Those are awsome Bobby !!!!!!!!!!


----------

